# Dry cure virgin



## gabrieldavis49 (Mar 12, 2013)

I started dry curing my first slab of bacon last night. I couldn't get a scale for my measurements so I just had to estimate to the best of my abilities. 

The pork belly weighed between six and seven pounds and for the cure I added 1 1/4 teaspoons of pink salt, 15 teaspoons of Morton's coarse kosher salt and 10 teaspoons of dark brown sugar. 

To add some flavor I added a few teaspoons of fresh jalapeños and black pepper for one half and the other I just doubled the brown sugar. 

Does this sound like a good estimate or was I way off?

On another note I thought it was hilarious to see the nipples still on my pork belly.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

It's not good to estimate the weight when doing a dry cure. Good way to get people sick. Your best bet would've been to use Pop's Brine. It will work when you don't know the weights.


----------



## gabrieldavis49 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah I was worried about bochelism but I also understand that too much pink salt is also dangerous. 1 1/4 teaspoon should have been fine being as it states 1tsp per five pounds and mine was seven so I feel okay with that portion of my measurements. I was more worried about possibly over salting the mixture or too much sugar.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 12, 2013)

Did you use level teaspoons of cure, salt and sugar?



~Martin


----------



## gabrieldavis49 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. I looked up Morton's coarse salt weight and it said 6 grams per tsp and with seven pounds of pork belly it came out to I think around 75 grams  I ended up using a little extra salt because I was reading that if the cure is too strong I can soak it before i smoke it but I would still rather not water flavor down with water.  I did, however, run into difficulty getting the dark brown sugar to level off because the molasses made it want to bind to itself.


----------



## gabrieldavis49 (Mar 12, 2013)

image.jpg



__ gabrieldavis49
__ Mar 12, 2013






Here is the mixture I used before splitting it in half for half jalapeño and half sweet


----------



## disco (Mar 12, 2013)

I am relatively new to smoking but I have just finished my 3rd bacon project using dry cures and had good results. From my reading, if you use 2 teaspoons pink salt per 5 pounds you will be fine. That would be a just under 3 teaspoons for 7 pounds and 2 1/2 for 6 pounds. As for kosher salt, I used 1 tablespoon per pound. The amount of other ingredients depend on your taste. I would use more brown sugar than you did but I like a touch of sweet in my bacon.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 12, 2013)

Disco said:


> I am relatively new to smoking but I have just finished my 3rd bacon project using dry cures and had good results. *From my reading, if you use 2 teaspoons pink salt per 5 pounds you will be fine. That would be a just under 3 teaspoons for 7 pounds and 2 1/2 for 6 pounds.* As for kosher salt, I used 1 tablespoon per pound. The amount of other ingredients depend on your taste. I would use more brown sugar than you did but I like a touch of sweet in my bacon.



Where did you read that?
It should be one level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat.


~Martin


----------



## disco (Mar 12, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Where did you read that?
> It should be one level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Charcuterie and the Bradley Smoker site use this amount.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 12, 2013)

It's WAY more than what's recommended.
The USDA regulates the maximum amount of nitrite in commercial bacon at the level of 120ppm.
Many home bacon curer's use the general rule of thumb, "One level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 lbs. of meat", which equates to ~156ppm.....which is more than enough.
The amount you posted equates to *~312ppm*!!!


~Martin


----------



## disco (Mar 12, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's WAY more than what's recommended.
> The USDA regulates the maximum amount of nitrite in commercial bacon at the level of 120ppm.
> Many home bacon curer's use the general rule of thumb, "One level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 lbs. of meat", which equates to ~156ppm.....which is more than enough.
> The amount you posted equates to *~312ppm*!!!
> ...


As I say, I am new to this and I am just following the recipes that were published in a regarded book (Charcuterie) and the manufacturer of my rig. However, I am happy to reduce the nitrites in my bacon and will give what you say a try.


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 13, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's WAY more than what's recommended.
> The USDA regulates the maximum amount of nitrite in commercial bacon at the level of 120ppm.
> Many home bacon curer's use the general rule of thumb, "One level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 lbs. of meat", which equates to ~156ppm.....which is more than enough.
> The amount you posted equates to *~312ppm*!!!
> ...


Martin,

You know I almost always agree with you, but this is not what the USDA regulates.  The maximum for whole muscle dry cured products, excluding bacon, is 625 ppm Sodium Nitrite ingoing.  The maximum for bacon is different because of worries about nitrosamine formation.  In dry cured bacon the limit is 200 ppm. 

Here is a link to the USDA directive that covers Nitrites

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf

There is a nice table on page 12, which is actually page 17 of the pdf.  It shows the maximums for both Sodium and Potassium nitrites/nitratesas well as the variations in maximums based on curing method.  Anyone who is dry curing should read pages 24 to 27 as well as the specifics for bacon on pages 27 to 31.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2013)

Shannon, morning..... I think you just proved Martin is correct on this issue...  200 Ppm max in bacon cured one way...  312 Ppm is way too much...  

Dave

+++++++

The maximum for whole muscle dry cured products, *excluding bacon*, is 625 ppm Sodium Nitrite ingoing.  The maximum *for bacon* is different because of worries about nitrosamine formation.  *In dry cured bacon the limit is 200 ppm. *


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm very familiar with all the limits.
Keep in mind, the dry curing limits are for TRUE dry curing, not just applying a dry cure mix short-term like most folks do. In the case of bacon, the 200ppm limit is for bacon that's dry cured for an extended period of time, like southern country bacon.
It's important to fully understand the definitions of terms that the USDA is using in the manual, their definitions don't always match common everyday definitions.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124452/confusing-dry-curing-with-dry-curing

~Martin


----------



## diesel (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree w/ Martin also, and I have found that the recipes in Charcuterie are incorrect in there levels of Cure.  I was also using too much at first.  I have a great chart that I use, link below:

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

After becoming familiar with the amounts I have noticed that other recipes found on blogs and websites are using too much. 

Good luck and good smoking.

Aaron.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 13, 2013)

There's a lot of bad info in "Charcuterie"  even after some of it was corrected in later printings...."Salumi" is even worse.

~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just to throw my two cents in.  To reduce nitrosamine formation, keep your cooking temperature below 350⁰.


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 13, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's WAY more than what's recommended.
> The USDA regulates the maximum amount of nitrite in* commercial bacon at the level of 120ppm*.
> Many home bacon curer's use the general rule of thumb, "One level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 lbs. of meat", which equates to ~156ppm.....which is more than enough.
> The amount you posted equates to *~312ppm*!!!
> ...





DaveOmak said:


> Shannon, morning..... I think you just proved* Martin is correct on this issue...  200 Ppm max *in bacon cured one way...  312 Ppm is way too much...
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Good Evening Dave, 

Just for the record, I did not prove Martin's post.  If you look, he said the maximum for bacon is 120 ppm not 200.  I was not commenting on Ruhlman or his bacon recipe.  I was simply correcting Martin when he said 120ppm.  I do agree that 312 ppm is too much.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 13, 2013)

The 200ppm nitrite in true dry-cured bacon wasn't mentioned simply because that's not the way that most folks cure their bacon, in the same way that most folks don't make dry-cured country ham either.



~Martin


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 13, 2013)

gabrieldavis49 said:


> I started dry curing my first slab of bacon last night. I couldn't get a scale for my measurements so I just had to estimate to the best of my abilities.
> 
> The pork belly weighed between six and seven pounds and for the cure I added 1 1/4 teaspoons of pink salt, 15 teaspoons of Morton's coarse kosher salt and 10 teaspoons of dark brown sugar.
> 
> ...


One of the things I did after joining this site was to get two scales one that went up to 11 pounds and one for small measurements up to 400.00 grams I did this due to the need for accurate measurements of cure, sugar and salt. plus to use DigginDogFarm's calculator for cure #1 usage. 

One thing that was mentioned is if you do not know the weight of the meat, use Pop's brine which is good and pretty fool proof plus you can add any extra's you wish. I'm a walking example that it's fool proof


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The 200ppm nitrite in true dry-cured bacon wasn't mentioned simply because that's not the way that most folks cure their bacon, in the same way that most folks don't make dry-cured country ham either.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Please point out where in the USDA or other documentation you use, it defines " TRUE " Dry-Cured Bacon verses Dry-Cured Bacon...In Both the USDA Fact Sheet on Bacon and the USDA Inspectors Handbook there is no use of the word TRUE but is clear on what the definition of Dry-Cured Bacon is. I agree with you about the larger amounts of Cure 625ppm being for whole muscle like Country Hams that will hang for months. Below is an excerpt from the Fact Sheet and Handbook. It says the Bacon at 200ppm, may be left to hang for up to 2 weeks...Less if going to smoke. 


 http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/Bacon_and_Food_Safety/index.asp#11

*What are the methods of curing bacon?*
There are two primary methods of curing bacon: pumping and dry curing. Although less frequently used, FSIS still receives label applications for immersion-cured bacon.

"Pumped" bacon has curing ingredients that are injected directly into the meat to speed up the curing process and add bulk. This type of mass-produced bacon is held for curing for 6 to 24 hours before being heated. If not properly drained, pumped bacon can exude white liquid during frying.

"Dry-cured" bacon has a premeasured amount of cure mixture applied or rubbed onto the bacon belly surfaces, completely covering them. Additional cure may be rubbed in over a number of days, but *the amount of added sodium nitrite cannot exceed 200 parts per million (ppm).  After the curing phase, the bacon may be left to hang for up to 2 weeks in order for the moisture to be drawn out. Less time is needed if it is going to be smoked.*  Because of the lengthy processing time and labor required, dry-cured bacon is more expensive than the more mass-produced, pumped bacon.

"Immersion-cured" bacon is placed in a brine solution containing salt, nitrite, and flavoring material or in a container with salt, nitrite, and flavoring material for 2 to 3 days. Sugar, honey, or maple syrup may be added to the brine. The meat must then be left to hang until it is cured.

 

*How much nitrite can be used in curing bacon?*
The USDA is responsible for monitoring the proper use of nitrite by meat processors. While sodium nitrite cannot exceed 200 ppm going into dry-cured bacon, sodium nitrite cannot exceed 120 ppm for both pumped and immersion-cured bacon.
 

Additionally from the USDA Inspectors Hand Book...

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf

*Ingredient Limits*

<  *Pumped and/or Massaged Bacon (rind-off):*  An amount of 120 ppm sodium

nitrite (or 148 ppm potassium nitrite), ingoing, is required in pumped and/or massaged bacon,

except that 100 ppm sodium nitrite (or 123 ppm potassium nitrite) is permitted with an

appropriate partial quality control program, and except that 40 - 80 ppm sodium nitrite (or 49 -

99 ppm potassium nitrite) is permitted if sugar and a lactic acid starter culture are used.  *550 ppm*

*sodium ascorbate or sodium erythorbate (isoascorbate), ingoing, is required in pumped and*

*massaged bacon, in addition to any prescribed amount of nitrite.*

<  *Immersion Cured Bacon (rind-off):*  A maximum of 120 ppm of nitrite or

equivalent of potassium nitrite (148 ppm) can be used in immersion cured bacon.  *Note:*  _the_

_calculation method for nitrite in immersion cured bacon is the same as that for nitrite in other_

_immersion cured products. Refer to pages 21-24._

<  *Dry Cured Bacon (rind-off):*  A maximum of 200 ppm of nitrite or equivalent of

potassium nitrite (246 ppm) can be used in dry cured bacon.  *Note:*  _the calculation method for_

_nitrite in dry cured bacon is the same as that for nitrite in other dry cured products. Refer to_

_pages 24-27._

<  *Pumped, Massaged, Immersion Cured, or Dry Cured Bacon (rind-on):*  The

maximum limit for ingoing nitrite and sodium ascorbate or sodium erythorbate must be adjusted if

bacon is prepared from pork bellies with attached skin (rind-on). A pork belly's weight is

comprised of approximately 10 percent skin. Since the skin retains practically no cure solution or

cure agent, the maximum ingoing nitrite and sodium ascorbate or erythorbate limits must be

reduced by 10 percent. For example, the maximum ingoing limit for nitrite and sodium ascorbate

or erythorbate for pumped pork bellies with attached skin would be 108 ppm [120 ppm  !  12 ppm

(120 × .10)] and 495 ppm [550 ppm  !  55 ppm (550 × .10)], respectively

I did Google search for Southern Country Bacon and Country Bacon then Home Cured Southern Country Bacon and don't get a single Recipe that calls for a long cure/drying time. Unless there is a Salt Only cure or a the application of Cure #2 and a long dry time, I have to presume the following applies because the USDA's 200ppm only applies up to 2 weeks of dry time...

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I[/font]f for what ever reason one was to choose to apply a dry cure and then hang their Bacon for more than 2 weeks up to several months, as in whole muscle curing like Hams including Poultry and what I assume you are referring to as Southern Country Bacon , then by the documentation from the Handbook the cure should be applied multiple times...and...at a MAX of 625ppm to provide a sufficient level of nitrite. Lesser amounts may be sufficient but not discussed for dry cures lasting more than 2 weeks...Why would this not be true? 

  I agree with you regarding 2tsp Cure #1 for a 5lb Belly would be excessive with the most come curing instructions...Please answer these...

In the Rulman recipe adapted from Charcuterie he does call for 2tsp Cure #1 for 5lbs of Belly but Heats the Belly to an IT of 150*F or suggests hanging it in the Basement or Kitchen for 1 week like Pancetta Tesa. Could this be a him Covering His Ass?...

From the Bradley Smokers Forum for Maple Cured Bacon (the only Bacon Recipe not using a Mix or pure Saltpeter) it too calls for 2tsp Cure #1 for 5lbs. Does their recommendation to Smoke/Cook the Bacon to 150*F have any effect on the residual Nitrite?

I am not looking for a Pissing Match but I do want to get this all in perspective since it concerns the safety of our members...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2013)

I know what "TRUE" dry cured (dry aged) bacon is.... 3-9 months hanging in a cool location with air circulation....  I would assume the FSIS doesn't directly address this style of making bacon is... it's labor intensive, ties up capital for extended periods, and meat packing, curing houses can't afford to make bacon this way.... It would be too expensive....  You and I couldn't afford to buy it....

There are members on this forum that make bacon using the "old world" methods except they use cure to be safe.... and they smoke their bacon for 30 ish days..... 

I think you misinterpreted what DiggingDogFarm was trying to communicate...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Dave... I can assume that Martin is referring toTrue as in what guys are doing in the South with Hams this is Dry Aged but it really then becomes confusing to reference " True " and  " Dry Cured " in the same statements as or when referring to USDA Regs. The Only definition the USDA has for Dry Cured Bacon is Dry Ingredients including Cure #1 at a max of 200ppm with a Dry time up to 2 weeks. So I am just asking for a specific USDA, FDA Definition or for that matter a Definition from Anyone outside of SMF as to what " True" Dry Cured Bacon is. This is not any kind of challenge to you either but when you say, " [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I know what "TRUE" dry cured (dry aged) bacon is.... 3-9 months hanging in a cool location with air circulation...You know this based on what? Do you have a recipe? As I said Google gave me Zip. Maybe some thing you read on-line? Anything other then a reference to, If it is Dry Rubbed with a Cure it's Dry Cured Bacon but if it's Hung to Dry for several Months it's TRUE Dry Cured Bacon... I just can't find any documentation to support this. I even searched," Recipe for Dry Aged Bacon " and Nothing no recipes and no reference to True Dry Aged Bacon...Very Frustrating...JJ[/color]


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 14, 2013)

Since nitrites disipate rather quickly, how safe would it be to make "True" dry aged bacon?  You can't use nitrates in bacon as you do in other dry aged meats.  I would really like to calculate the water activity level to see if you can get to a shelf stable level before the 200 ppm of nitrite dissipates.  Also, 120 ppm as stated by Martin is the minimum not the maximum.


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 14, 2013)

@Dave-- I am pretty sure the USDA set the limit at 200 ppm, based for dry cured bacon, not "true dry aged" bacon.  Their description seems pretty clear, hang for up to two weeks.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't remember where I read it...... The 200 (maximun) cure is divided into 2-3 applications, applied at certain intervals so there is always nitrite available for curing during the hanging, drying, aging process, while the nitrite penetrates the meat....  One application of nitrite to thick pieces of meat isn't a good idea...  We do have to be very careful in this discussion as different meats, temperatures etc have different rates, times etc for curing etc.... crossing ideas and methods could be dangerous..  When it comes to curing, there are no "generally speaking" recipes.... Each person who reads this thread, or others, can and probably will interpret it differently that the author intended...

I notice that situation regularly on here....  Hey, If it saves one person from making a mistake when curing.... It's worth the long, arduous discussion...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I can't remember where I read it...... The 200 (maximun) cure is divided into 2-3 applications, applied at certain intervals so there is always nitrite available for curing during the hanging, drying, aging process, while the nitrite penetrates the meat....  One application of nitrite to thick pieces of meat isn't a good idea...  We do have to be very careful in this discussion as different meats, temperatures etc have different rates, times etc for curing etc.... crossing ideas and methods could be dangerous..  When it comes to curing, there are no "generally speaking" recipes.... Each person who reads this thread, or others, can and probably will interpret it differently that the author intended...
> 
> I notice that situation regularly on here....  Hey, If it saves one person from making a mistake when curing.... It's worth the long, arduous discussion...


I Totally agree! My last batch of Bacon I applied all the Dry Curing Mix 1 time stacked the three pieces in a plastic container and turn/flipped them every couple of days for 14 days. Two of the Three were Sour after the a Ten hour smoke and a four day rest in a Refer that is rarely opened. I can only attribute this to not following the directions to add the Cure in Three Stages. 

Proper nomenclature is important so we are all talking the same language. We have all discussed this before...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124452/confusing-dry-curing-with-dry-curing and then too you pointed out adding Cure in stages along with hanging to dry, but there too was no specifics for Dry Curing or Dry Aging Bacon longer than the 2 weeks specified by the USDA. Even they don't reference what to do if you need or want to Hang/Dry Age longer than 2 weeks. That is why I am asking for more documentation from you, Martin or anyone. Do we keep applying a 200ppm Mix? How may times? How often? For how long? Or Do we now treat the Belly like Whole Muscle and apply the Cure Mix at 625ppm? And again, How often? For how long?...Etc...Etc...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess I have chosen to take the easy way out by using Morton's Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] when making bacon with excellent results.  The procedure is, halve a side,  put recommended amount of cure on, place each in separate two gallon zip bags, lay flat on racks not stacked and rotate daily for two weeks.  They are then rinsed, equalized for two days, cold smoked for 72 hours and then hung in cooler again for 3-4 days before being packaged.

From what I read from responsible resources, when curing meat, the cure for 7 days per inch of thickness is pretty much standard.  Could it be that most bacon around here anyway is two inches or less thick, it is where the two week cure time comes from?

Hopefully, this does not add to the confusion as it is not my intent.

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

Tom, I have yet to get any Belly over 2 inches from my Grocery Store Butcher, most likely uses a large scale packer. But I would imagine sourcing Heritage Hog Bellies from a local Farm could prove to have thicker Bellies. One of these days I will invest the Big $$$ for a Mangalitsa Hog Belly, I understand 4+ inches thick is not unusual...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm not going to argue.
The word "true" is mine to differentiate between someone applying a dry cure mix and curing bacon short term (like MOST people do) as opposed to dry cured bacon, like southern country bacon....I already pointed that out above.
Stop and think about it for a minute, why would the terms "dry cured" mean two different things in the manual?
A retired inspector confirmed to me that the 200ppm nitrite is limited to "dry cured" bacon.
You won't find a specific procedure outlined, just as you won't find a specific procedure outlined for many other dry-cured meats.
In the case of southern country bacon, some maker's don't use any nitrite, and they all do things a bit different,  I think that's another reason why you won't find many specifics.
Once the bacon reaches a certain water activity level, it's safe to continue hanging.
Remember , the Inspector's Manual isn't intended for the general public.

As always, do as you wish.

Benton's Dry-Cured Country Bacon.......

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]

~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Tom,  One of these days I will invest the Big $$$ for a Mangalitsa Hog Belly, I understand 4+ inches thick is not unusual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, I'll have to check that out. Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

Martin, I was not looking for an argument either. I understand what you are trying to do and simply wanted to know if your use of the words " True Dry Cured Bacon " was used anywhere beyond your choice of words to differentiate between Bacon Dry Cured/Dry Aged and Bacon Dry Cured with Dry Ingredients as I could not find any reference to it in any USDA posting or any specific Recipe ( I guess Mr. Benton isn't going to Share either!). It would seem USDA " Curing " Guidelines are not Black and White with the exception of Maximum amounts of Cure. There is some wiggle room between Min and Max amounts of Cure depending on several variables. Along those same lines, USDA " Temperature " Guidelines are not Black and White either. There are Gray areas where other variables come into play. I hope we all can agree that when it comes to Curing and Food Safety we all must be vigilant to fill in the vague, unclear or gray areas but there still may be individual interpretation...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 21, 2013)

I finally found some extra time to quote the handbook.

The handbook is fairly clear about what is meant by "Dry Cured" and far as the 200 ppm nitrite limit in bacon goes, it's obvious that it's not a short term cure like most folks do.

Page 28:

_INGREDIENT LIMITS_

_*Dry Cured* Bacon (rind-off): A maximum of 200 ppm of nitrite or equivalent of
potassium nitrite (246 ppm) can be used in *dry cured* bacon. *Note: the calculation method for
nitrite in dry cured bacon is the same as that for nitrite in other dry cured products*. Refer to
pages 24-27._

Page 24:

_NITRITE USED IN *DRY CURED* PRODUCTS_

_The amount of ingoing nitrite used in *dry cured* products, such as country ham, country style pork
shoulder, prosciutto, etc., is based on the green weight of the meat or poultry in the product
formulation. These products are prepared from a single intact piece of meat or poultry that has
had the curing ingredients directly applied to the surface, and has been [COLOR=#red]*dried for a specified period
of time.*[/COLOR] For large pieces of meat, the curing ingredients must be rubbed on the surface several
times during the curing period. The rubbed meat or poultry cuts are placed on racks or in boxes
and allowed to cure. Nitrite is applied to the surface of the meat or poultry as part of a cure
mixture._

~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 21, 2013)

> In the Rulman recipe adapted from Charcuterie he does call for 2tsp Cure #1 for 5lbs of Belly but Heats the Belly to an IT of 150*F or suggests hanging it in the Basement or Kitchen for 1 week like Pancetta Tesa. Could this be a him Covering His Ass?...
> 
> 
> From the Bradley Smokers Forum for Maple Cured Bacon (the only Bacon Recipe not using a Mix or pure Saltpeter) it too calls for 2tsp Cure #1 for 5lbs. Does their recommendation to Smoke/Cook the Bacon to 150*F have any effect on the residual Nitrite?



Sorry I missed this until now.

The affect that the heat would have on the bacon is unpredictable.
It does affect it some ,but there's no way too know for sure how much without testing.
Do we put 2 tsp. of Cure #1 in sausage because smoking to 150 degrees may decrease the amount of nitrite? 
No, of course not! 
It doesn't make any sense. 


They both are good examples of bad curing technique, it's as simple as that.


~Martin


----------

